# Electric Heater



## kc8pny

I was wondering what everyone uses for heat in the fall as far as electric heaters. I bought a new fold down in 2004 but decided I would not need a furnace but was I ever wrong, I am finding myself camping into Mid November. I use a Mr Buddy propane heater but I refuse to run it while we are sleeping and need a good electric heater that will help with keeping the chill off. I use the Mr Buddy propane to take the chill off and will leave it on until we go to bed. It seems I cant find a good electric heater to keep the chill off. I have bought several from walmart and they do dont anything.


----------



## charlieo

We use a ceramic electric heater (it is small and I think it was about $18 from Walmart a few years ago) and it has worked well but we have a 23' travel trailer (no canvas). We run it on low heat and it keeps the trailer comfortable even with the outside temp in the mid 40's


----------



## reinreb

I was going to post the same question. I have a furnace in my 22ft Gulf Stream but get jolted awake every couple of hours during the night when it starts up. Do most Travel Trailer owners use auxillary heaters to keep the edge off the chill. I would think this saves a good amount of propane.


----------



## pjeffreysr1

*Electric heater - be super sfe.*

We often use an electric heater in the fall. But I ALWAYS make sure that the ONLY electric heaters used in our rig are equipted with a "tip over" safety switch, as well as an High temp" sw (abt 350 deg). If the unit is bumped so any part of the base is lifted more than 1/8", the heater TOTALLY SHUTS DOWN, until it is stable again. My family is too valuable to spare $5.00 on the cost of a GOOD heater. (Don't use the heater if it has ONLY a high temp switch. If it were knocked over onto a cloth having oil or solvent on it, or some synthetics, they can and will ignite at a sustained 350.) AND keep ALL conmbustable at least 36" from the front of the heater. Learn "NOT TO BURN." I also have a dedicated outlet for the heater which goes DIRECTLY to the park post outlet - 20 amp. Taht way I can use the heater and the microwave, at the same time!


----------



## pjeffreysr1

As an additional tip abt the heater we use, I got it at Lowe's. I Think we paid abt $20-$25. The associate that helped me didn't realize the heater had a tip sw until I showed her. I pushed against the top of the front and heard the 'click'. She had just had 2 hunters looking for one w a tip sw.


----------



## charlieo

My heater does have the tip over switch. I wanted it because the grandkids are with us sometimes and they do knock things over now and again. It was much quieter than the propane furnace and cheaper to run. I just replaced our 23' travel trailer with a much newer 35' Winnebago/Itasca Suncruiser so I don't know what the heater will do with this, or if it will be needed. I pick it up in a few days - the fun begins.


----------



## reinreb

charlieo,
Sounds like a big step up, no fooling around with baby steps. Have fun with the new rig, we're testing the electric heater therory this weekend, temps are near 12 C or mid 40F. 
Stay between the ditches.


----------



## charlieo

:rotflmao1:I need to help out the oil companies. I feel so sorry for BP and all


----------



## turf&snow98

I use an "eden pure" , its about the size of a small cooler, and a little pricy ( like 270-400 ish ) it works off infared tubes, it is the best investment i ever made for fall camping. I leave it on 24-7 inside the camper, it does NOT get hot on the outside at all, it is very quiet, and i think its rated for like 1000 sq ft, type it in to google if your interested. I sleep comfortably at night and do not worry about it at all.


----------



## artmart

The Eden Pure is getting rave reviews from a lot of users. It is pricey but it's alleged to be one of the most efficient heaters on the market. I believe they have 3 sizes for different size rooms. I believe the sizes are for 200 sq ft, 400 sq ft and 1000 sq ft. One of the biggest benefits is the outside is supposed to be cool to the touch and therefore pretty safe. Did I mention they are expensive? Some RV owners I now, prefer two smaller units rather than one big one to control different parts of their rig.


----------



## dogbone

We use one in our 30' 5 ver. I don't remember the make, but we have had it about 10 years now. I heats the whole trailer when it stays above 40 degrees outside. It has a thermostat and tip over safety feature. We are headed ut there this weekend, I'll get the name.


----------



## charlieo

We are still using the electric heater in our "new"35' motorhome. The Itasca has a heat pump and also gas heat. The heat pump/AC unit is at and under the head of the bed so it is kinda noisy when it comes on. The electric heater is still the quietest option for us at night and it heats well with the temps in the low 40's.


----------



## Frazierer

you should use electric fireplace instead of electric heaters.
Because it is Earth Friendly and Safe , Simple Maintenance , An assortment of decisions Life span of utilization ,Comfort of utilization https://sortedforyou.com/best-electric-fireplace

it doesn't utilize genuine wood, so you can basically utilize everything year around! Regardless of what the conditions resemble outside, you can nearly convey the normal components to your home with and electric chimney whenever of the year!


----------



## RVCamper

Does anyone use a electric blanket that they recommend?


----------



## MacGyver

kc8pny said:


> It seems I cant find a good electric heater to keep the chill off.


I don't know how much room you have, but I used to heat a small house with 3 oil filled radiator heaters. DeLonghi is my brand of choice. I still use one in my basement. They throw off a lot of heat but, unlike other types of heaters that require clearances that would be tight in an RV or tent, there's no glowing coils or intense heat to burn people, clothing, drapery, etc.


----------



## barongan

Indeed. I have the same question


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

We used to use an electric heater in our pop up, it was sold years ago, before the divorce. Unfortunately, I can't remember brand or model. It wasn't very large, we usually sat it on the floor, and it had a thermostate or something, I think. Bunks also had heated mattresses, so I would plug it in and warm it up a few hours before bed. We preferred not to use the propane heater.


----------



## solo_rider

Frazierer said:


> you should use electric fireplace instead of electric heaters.
> Because it is Earth Friendly and Safe , Simple Maintenance , An assortment of decisions Life span of utilization ,Comfort of utilization https://wisepick.org/best-electric-fireplace/
> 
> it doesn't utilize genuine wood, so you can basically utilize everything year around! Regardless of what the conditions resemble outside, you can nearly convey the normal components to your home with and electric chimney whenever of the year!


Well, even though it sounds way too promotional, I agree. Usually fireplaces are much safer than regular heaters, since they're attached to the wall and can't fall by accident. 
It is basically a 1500 watt space heater with added lights. Unless there is debris in it, there should not be an issue. The fan and heating element are in the upper section of the unit. And if you ever take yours apart you'll be disappointed at the simplicity, but it does work. We have used ours overnight the last 3 winters and rarely ever need the furnace.


----------



## adalah

Loving this thread, I think this is a very interesting discussion


----------



## Gregory Wilson

We use a small heater with automatic temp settings in the front of the coach. We can adjust the temp at night to keep the chill off and turn it up a little when we awake. I also like the way it rotates from side to side and heats the entire room.


----------



## furniturebyte

Furniture Byte- We make the best Furniture products reviews collection of top products for both home and outdoor furniture use, and we try our best for people who want to save their time and energy while searching for an ideal product regardless of budget control like here https://furniturebyte.com


----------

